# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Big foot sighting at Johor!!!

## kuching

According to the newspaper, some people saw some giant hairy "men" in the jungle of a National Park in Johor, southern Peninsular Malaysia.
They left the very BIG foot prints on the site. 

Another policeman told the press that he believes in "big foot" because he had seen a giant creature in the border of Thailand & Malaysia in 1979. He said that beast is very tall, about 4 storey building high. in this case, it also left the foot prints on the site.

I heard a lot of this kind of the stories of giant beast since I was young. A lot of hunters, people who are working in the jungle did see that 'big foot" over here in Malaysian Borneo. Most of us believe it is the "Mountain spirit" ....or demon. It is not the real creature in our world.

Believe it or not, it's up to you....but I don't think it is a "new species".

----------


## XnSdVd

It could've been really hairy elephants mating at night for all you know...  :Grin:  Though i imagine it's impossible for something that big to be bipedal. Giganotasaurus was only slightly more 2 storeys... Any bigger and it's legs would be too fat for it to walk.

----------


## BFG

There was a story a few years back where a wooden bridge was destroyed and they found a huge footprint near the bridge. It was in the malay newspaper. It occured in 1 of the state in Malaysia. Forgotten which 1 though.

Also on another note, the big foot 'theory' was a hoax in the US. The short footage of what you may have seen is actually a man in a suit. That man finally passed away and his wife broke the story to the world. He regret that things got out of hand and as soon as the media got involved, the damaged was already done. This was also announced in the newspaper, a few years back.

In Australia, there is also something that looks like big foot too. Some people have seen and smell it. Was shown on tv in a documentary. 

The world is a huge place. I'm not surprise that such things exist. But I do not want to meet any of them face to face. :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

It's always footprints and never fur... You'd think giant hairy men would shed more...

----------


## hwchoy

apparently the sightings in Johor has brown fur collected and now being studied  :Smug:

----------


## XnSdVd

Once again choy proves his "guruthority"  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

just from memory. you know my age so take what my memory says with much ajinomoto  :Smug:

----------


## solonavi

Actually, the Patterson's video has nvr been proven a hoax. BBC had tried to do a remake by engaging professional to make the same costume and their big budget effort is pathetic. Tehy even tried going to the exact location to do teh fliming.



As for those ppl claiming that the video is a hoax, basically, $$ is the culprit. Patterson on his deathbed still insisted that the video is real.
Check this link for more, http://www.sasquatchresearch.com/billmiller.html

Cheers
JC

----------


## BFG

Hmmm, probably our local paper got it wrong. Like I said, I'm not surprise that such thing exist. :Smile:

----------


## solonavi

This wun surprise me also cos Gorilla is only discovered in the 1900s?

Cheers
JC

----------


## solonavi

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3730574.stm

Cheers
JC

----------


## solonavi

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...giant_ape.html

Maybe wat they spotted in JB is a descendent of the "Gigantopithecus blacki"?  :Razz: 

JC

----------


## solonavi

http://www.rfthomas.clara.net/papers/ft83.html

Extract:
"Evil forces in Malaysia

A hunt began in January for kaki besar, the Malaysian 'Bigfoot', said to be eight feet tall. Army and police units, wildlife experts and local tribesmen combed several thousand square miles of dense jungle surrounding Tanjung Piai in Johor state, where sightings had recently been reported. On 12 January, fresh footprints, 18 inches long and displaying only four toes, were found in dense undergrowth, indicating the beast's hideout was nearby. Tribesmen burned twigs and dried leaves, banged tin cans and gongs, performed ritual dances and kept a 24-hour vigil with spears in attempts to drive away the creature, which they said had been sent to Malaysia by evil forces. No follow-up reports have been seen."

Cheers
JC

----------


## kuching

The nearest place in Kuching where a lot of people saw this hairy creature is the jungle of Matang. This kind of news were published in the local newspapers (Sarawak) long time ago. We don't called it "big foot" here but "the God of the mountain" cos people believe this creature is living in the mountain ....and it's HUGE!!!! 

I hope I can meet it face to face & take as many photo as possible....but then.....will i be eaten by it??? or I run away???  :Roll Eyes: 

Check this out:

http://www.rfthomas.clara.net/news/bernama.html

----------


## hwchoy

aha! "The creatures were believed to have brown-coloured fur, judging from some fur recovered there, and which had the smell of a human armpit."

wonder how come a 5-year old Orang Asli girl knows about "King Kong"  :Smug:

----------


## kuching

> aha! "The creatures were believed to have brown-coloured fur, judging from some fur recovered there, and which had the smell of a human armpit."
> 
> wonder how come a 5-year old Orang Asli girl knows about "King Kong"


maybe she watched the old version of king Kong (movie)before??? If Malaysia got King kong, then it'll be VERY BIG NEWS! :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

It'd be a freakishly weird twist if someone tried to genetically modify a gorilla to make it huge...  :Opps:

----------


## kuching

Latest news from New Straits Times; "hunt for big foot":

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/N...le/indexb_html

----------


## budak

Stories of 'ape men' are quite well-known in Sumatra as well, although here the creatures are short rather than tall (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/m...r/3734946.stm). The discovery of the remains of a small hominin in Flores (Homo floresiensis) provides a suggestion that the memory of such creatures may live in the legends of local folk (although surviving 'hobbits' are extremely unlikely).

----------


## stormhawk

There was reports of very small humans living in the forests of northern Queensland state, Australia. I could not remember the name but they were certified to be pygmies but even shorter than the Pygmy tribes inhabiting the Congolese forests.

Images were taken of these people but they are believed to have died out only recently.

----------


## kuching

Getting more & more news about BIG FOOT!!! 

news from "The star" :

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...sec=southneast

----------


## kuching

More news on Big foot:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## budak

The JOHOR Parks weighs in on the topic here: http://www.johorparks.com/ptnj1/inde...158&Itemid=215

Please remember to report all sightings of bigfeet to the relevant authorities hor.

----------


## kuching

Foreigners did see the Big Foot in Malaya....long time ago; news on NST:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## kuching

Today news on "The Star" newspaper; "Big foot may be prehistoric ape":

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/story...sec=southneast

----------


## Xema

If it´s existing a primitive wild human in the world, he must lives in the SE asian... Many round kilometers unexplored an without population.

----------


## hwchoy

Tula! long time no see  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Check this out.....tales of Endau Rompin: Serjarang gigi - " The hairy giant" :

http://www.johorpark.com/Peta/talesOfEndauRompin.htm


And also, this :

http://paranormal.about.com/gi/dynam...0137%2C00.html

----------


## Xema

It´s not a fantastic or paranomal possibility for me.

I think it´s not difficult a primitive humanoid population living organized in small tribes hiden to the human eyes in the deep forest of SE Asian.

Mountain Gorila was found on begining of the XX century, and 1 or 2 years ago a giant specie of chimpazee was found in African forest.

The Bondo Mystery Apes

In native population from SE asian there is a strong oral tradition of wild hairy human living in the forest, maybe we should pay attention to these traditions.

Greets from Spain

----------


## kuching

Still got news about this topic:

A local animal science expert said today although there were many foreign requests to help in the search, the Johor State Government should give local experts a go at it first.

He said one of the reasons rare animals such as the Bigfoot were being sighted in recent years could be the onset of development.

"As we press forward in the virgin jungles with our plantations, the animals could be exposed to new food alternatives, such as oil palm fruits, bananas and coconuts.

More on this link:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## kuching

Yesterday’s announcement by the Johor Government that it will launch a full-scale scientific expedition to explore the Bigfoot phenomenon has caused much excitement among the local scientific community!!!

More on this link:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## mervin

have they caught it yet ?

----------


## mervin

> Check this out.....tales of Endau Rompin: Serjarang gigi - " The hairy giant" :
> 
> http://www.johorpark.com/Peta/talesOfEndauRompin.htm
> 
> 
> And also, this :
> 
> http://paranormal.about.com/gi/dynam...0137%2C00.html


And Simon used to roam this forest for his Butts shots...... :Laughing:

----------


## XnSdVd

LOL!!  :Laughing:

----------


## comet

seriously, this thing is getting me creepy feeling. Now if i stuck at msia forest maybe first thing I do is consider sucide before the bigfoot come scare me :Crying:

----------


## XnSdVd

Haha, seriously? I'd imagine you could get away with kicking him in the nuts and running for your life... This being practical advice from someone who's been attacked by wild dogs. Kick em in the nuts  :Wink:  works on everything. Cept women... but yeah

Ok, stupid stories aside, I think it'd be pretty cool to see a bigfoot. Their body structure suggests a level of intelligence far beyond that of any great ape known today. And I've see gorillas that can "speak" better sign language than me  :Opps:

----------


## Fei Miao

> And Simon used to roam this forest for his Butts shots......


Yes, He's serious about Butts! :Grin: 

On the Bondo Apes, yes they exists, BTW, I worked Karl Ammann's book, some years back, he dropped by our office also  :Smile: 
... so i'm not surprise if this new ape exists, I hope they won't turn this into "Indiana Jones"tourist thingy :Wink:

----------


## solonavi

News is picking up in the western countries...

'Bill Gibbons, The Dinosaur Hunter, joins Richard Syrett with an unbelievable tale: Reports from missionaries in Malaysia of a giant ape nearly 20 feet tall."
http://www.richardsyrett.com/audio/dhunter03.ram

----------


## nostalgia

20 ft tall???? Sure can train him to carry or transport large fish tanks! Lol!!!

----------


## kemp

been about a month plus since the findings, anyone have any updates on the findings?

----------


## solonavi

Try this. http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo...ysian-bigfoot/

Cheers
JC

----------


## kemp

Thanks bro!



> Try this. http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo...ysian-bigfoot/
> 
> Cheers
> JC

----------


## solonavi

Check out this latest update!

Heres the statement he made that either makes him a very confident man or a very insane one. Shortly after he arrived at the conference, he announced this: A book will be launched sometime soon (in June, he told me), revealing all they know about the Malaysian Mawas from their 11 years of study of the animal. And -get this- they have clear close-up photographs of male, female and juvenile animals! Now, when I asked Vincent if he had seen the creatures himself, he said he had seen the photographs that could not have been faked. They were real animals, with even genitalia visible. Mr Chow also said the photos were so clear that he could see the wrinkles on their faces. The point to note here is that Mr Chow believes this to be surviving members of Homo erectus.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-r...igfoot-update/
http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/erdimorph/

----------


## solonavi

Its in the news.

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

JOHOR BARU: A book on the Johor Bigfoot, said to include exclusive photographs of the elusive creature, has caused a stir among cryptozoologists around the world.

JC

----------

